# Best Way of Setting a Gate Drop Rod



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine is a piece of pvc driven in the ground.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most times it is a hole drilled in the Concrete, and a sleeve in there, or just let the rod drop into the hole. If it is bare dirt. Either put in some 2" PVC, and pour in some cement and put in a sleeve for the bolt to drop into that hole.

It depends on how hard or easy you want to go about this. Along with with supplies you already have on hand.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You stated "I want to anchor one of the gates to the ground". I would expect this to be dirt, not concrete. Using a piece of PVE may work but I would prefer a piece of metal pipe. I piece of say 8" long black pipe nipple from a local big box home improvement store would do. They will last longer in the ground than you think if you do this: Dig a hole about three times the diameter of the pipe and about two inches deeper than the pipe's length. Place small pebbles into the hole until the top of the pipe is ground level. Back fill the hole with cement, not concrete, you can buy small amounts of cement in little buckets for small projects. When this drys you will have to hole for your drop rod that will not fill up with water and rain water will not affect it's life span. I've used this many times for gates.


----------

